# Epson SureColor P600 on JetPro SS



## DeepGirl (Mar 21, 2016)

I have gotten a new Epson SureColor P600 printer as I needed both larger format and decided to switch from dye inks to pigment inks. (I used Epson L365 until now and the black ink bleed with some detergents).

I have printed several images on JetPro SS transfers to find out the best settings. Finally plain paper, quality, color management Adobe RGB seemed to look the best, it got pretty vibrant colors and nice black. While waiting for my toddler to awake so I could go to my office where the heatpress is, all the prints on JPSS seems to fade and dull.

They have not been pressed so I hope after the press the olors come bak to normal, but now I am a bit afraid what if not.

Any experience with Epson ULTRACHROME inks on transfers?


----------



## DeepGirl (Mar 21, 2016)

UPDATE: After pressing the image has its vibrant colors back  The peeled paper looks totally different, there are silhouettes of yellow shades. 

I did a test by *mgparrish* overnight and all tjhe samples passed, even those with a strong detergent added.

_Many years back pigment inks were not available with the exception of some 3rd parties and it was necessary to test aftermarket inks for wash-abilty .... so try this test with those dye inks you are using, my money says they will bleed out in the test. Good pigment inks pass this test.

To test the inks, after pressing the image to the shirt, dunk the shirt in HOT water, then lay on a flat surface, (in the bath tub) and fold the image over onto the blank part of the shirt. Press it down firmly with your hands and let it set for 30 to 60 minutes. Unfold the shirt and if the inks bleed onto the blank part of the shirt, they will fade. If no bleeding, then you should be good to go. If the inks are going to bleed, they should bleed in this test._


----------

